# How to put my Dogma on a diet? Is it too heavy?



## yyzpam (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm riding a new 60.1 Dogma (53 frame size), and I do love the bike but...it weighs in at around 17.3 lbs. The build is:

Most integrated stem/bars
Shimano Di2 (complete group)
Fulcrum Racing Zero Two Way wheels
Hutchinson Tubeless Tires
Fizik Aliante Carbon railed saddle
Elite Carbon cages

Now, I'm not a weight weenie and a pound here or there is not something I'm concerned about, the ride is what counts for me, but having read a number of threads on the frame it seems like the weight of my build is about 1.5 lbs heavier then most.  

Any ideas, suggestions, comments would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

wow, push that steed back from the table. My 4 year old Cervelo is lighter including the PT and no focus on weight savings. I think to check the scale. Is this with full water bottles?


----------



## yyzpam (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope, no bottes at all.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does the bike rattle when you shake it? I'm just thinking someone dropped a wrench in the downtube on assembly.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Scale calibration off? if i recall correctly a gallon of milk weighs about 8.35lbs. if you get a much heavier number its probably off? or you could use some proper weigh, but thats no fun...


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting. Is it simply to do with the fact that the Dogma framset is heavier than it really should be. I am thinking about getting one as I love my FP3. That is the same thing - rides like a dream but feels heavier than it should do. Oddly when people drop by and do the usual tyre kicker thing and lift a bike, they all say its heavier than expected. That said, I have a Cervelo S3 which is so incredibly light that anything will seem heavier in comparison....

Personally, I cant see how you can make that set up lighter really aside from ditching Di2 which is a no no.


----------



## yyzpam (Sep 10, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> Interesting. Is it simply to do with the fact that the Dogma framset is heavier than it really should be. I am thinking about getting one as I love my FP3. That is the same thing - rides like a dream but feels heavier than it should do. Oddly when people drop by and do the usual tyre kicker thing and lift a bike, they all say its heavier than expected. That said, I have a Cervelo S3 which is so incredibly light that anything will seem heavier in comparison....
> 
> Personally, I cant see how you can make that set up lighter really aside from ditching Di2 which is a no no.



I came from an FP3 and yes, I had the same experience where everyone was 'shocked' at the 17.9 lbs weight of that bike, but it have much different components. I love the Dogma but would love to see how I can that lbs number down.  

And NO....the Di2 is not going anywhere. Not going to bore with comments as we have all read the reviews, lets just say that the review are not wrong. The group ROCKS, and is the only non Campy stuff I would use.

Keep the suggestions coming :thumbsup:


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

yyzpam said:


> I came from an FP3 and yes, I had the same experience where everyone was 'shocked' at the 17.9 lbs weight of that bike, but it have much different components. I love the Dogma but would love to see how I can that lbs number down.
> 
> And NO....the Di2 is not going anywhere. Not going to bore with comments as we have all read the reviews, lets just say that the review are not wrong. The group ROCKS, and is the only non Campy stuff I would use.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming :thumbsup:


Great, good for you. I am a powerful rider and sometimes I prefer the feel of a slightly heavier bike. It is just the mind games that it can play on you. 

I understand you don't want to ditch Di2 and I would feel likewise, but what saving would RED give you as I understand Di2 is 60 grams heavier than 7900 which is in turn heavier than RED. I think I would want a Dogma at 15-16lb so would perhaps go against the Italian ethos and put RED on it. I have it on my S3 and cant complain.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

yyzpam said:


> I'm riding a new 60.1 Dogma (53 frame size), and I do love the bike but...it weighs in at around 17.3 lbs. The build is:
> 
> Most integrated stem/bars
> Shimano Di2 (complete group)
> ...


Did you just pick that up at La Bicicletta?


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

That weight is odd. I have a 54cm Dogma with the following and it only weighs in at 15.9lbs:

54cm Dogma
Most Talon bar\stem (44cm x 110) with computer mount
Fully 2010 Super Record 11
Campy Bora Ultra
Vittoria Corsa Evo CX 320tpi
Fizik Alliante Twin Carbon
Look Keo Carbon
Bontrager Race X Lite cages x 2

With my Garmin 705 installed it weighs 16.01 lbs.

I used to have a 2009 53cm Prince which I upgraded from and with the exact same configuration it weighed 15.45 lbs.

I would check your the weight on another scale as it seems too high....

Steve


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

yyzpam said:


> I'm riding a new 60.1 Dogma (53 frame size), and I do love the bike but...it weighs in at around 17.3 lbs. The build is:
> 
> Most integrated stem/bars
> Shimano Di2 (complete group)
> ...


Dude unless you can't carry your bike up the stairs over your shoulder, just ride your bike. It cost more than most used cars.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The greatest appeal of Pinarello frames is also where some of the weight resides - PAINT. I bet there is 120 grams of paint on the average Pinarello. I'm betting you don't want to sand that off. 

The only smart way to attack a weight reduction plan is to a) buy a small scale that measured down to the gram. b) take the bike apart and weigh each piece. c) document in a spreadsheet. 

If you post this, then you would get some very useful suggestions on part replacement. 

good luck!


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Was thinking about this build. I love the new Dogma, but the weight seems kind of heavy given the cost... I am not trying to offend Pinerallo lovers, but for that price, I would expect it to be lighter than my Madone. I have been putting together different build options and here they are..( I have only been relying on what the weights are retailors Websites) Here are the specs for a Light Dogma :

Groupset: Campy Super Record
Stem: 3T ARX LTD
Handle Bar: 3T Ergonova LTD
Saddle SLR Teknologik Flow
Pedals: Speed Play Zero Ti
Tire Set: Continental Giro Tublars( I Found just by finding the lightest tubulars it makes a ton of difference in weight.. wish they had lightweight ones with color/stripe combo)
Wheels: Campy Bora Ultra Two (13.9LBS) or Reynold RzR (13.08) or Light Weight Ventoux.

This does not include water bottle cages.. So i'm not sure what to do at this point would love to hear back about some of your opinions and whether the weights will acutally come true. I want Campy and i'm sure i can make it lighter with Sram RED but i love campy products


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

Eh. When I first started riding a super light steel bike weighed 21 lb, and my first "wet noodle" Vitus 979 aluminum bike was a feathery 18 lb. It fairly danced up hills, though...I bet my Paris with 11 spd Record and Easton EC90 SL wheels is under 16 for a 54. You should probly ditch that boat anchor-I'll make the ultimate sacrifice and swap frames with ya.


----------



## yyzpam (Sep 10, 2009)

dmcutter said:


> Eh. When I first started riding a super light steel bike weighed 21 lb, and my first "wet noodle" Vitus 979 aluminum bike was a feathery 18 lb. It fairly danced up hills, though...I bet my Paris with 11 spd Record and Easton EC90 SL wheels is under 16 for a 54. You should probly ditch that boat anchor-I'll make the ultimate sacrifice and swap frames with ya.



I'm tempted, but will be passing on that one


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Build is very similar to a Dogma I built up (same size, Di2, Zero 2-ways) and the weights are similar. A) Dogma frames aren't the lightest B) Di2 isn't the lightest C) Zero 2-ways aren't the lightest. 

I later built up a Dogma 2 sizes larger, with SR11, and Ardennes, and that was over a pound lighter.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I also made the switch from the fp3 to the dogma 3 months ago. Mine weighs 15.5 to 16
camply record 11
easton ec90 clinchers
toupe saddle.

the fp3 weighed around 18.

The dogma feels lighter, is the fastest bike i have ever been on. I also had a 2009 r3 that was slighlty lighter than the dogma. I can tell you that weight is not the only factor. The dogma is much better and faster, than the r3. your scale is off.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, Pinarello frames _look_ the goods, but the common theme is....they are not light. I think it was Ride cycling review that tested the Dogma and a 54 frame came out at 1200g. For those who are interested, a normal paintjob comes in at about 150-200g. The intricate colours of a Pinarello is probably in the 200-250g range - the paint coating is thick too. 

Spas dogma will be lighter due to the gruppo and the wheels. Wouldn't be surprised if thats 400-500g just there. I have a F4:13 (48.5 frame) at 7.44kg with a 1600g powertap wheelset (16.4lbs). With Reynolds Stratus race wheels its 6.9kg. I'm running record/chorus and 3T bits.

For you, I would say a lighter set of wheels would be the way to go. Tubulars if you race, clinchers if you just want a light bike you can ride every day.


----------



## maxima (Jul 26, 2008)

I've a group of 11 riders all have Dogmas, with standard Bora Ultra II and SR11 or Di2. Most the bikes comes in around 16.1 to 16.9lbs. Size is 48* to 55*.

My Cannondale SS Hi-MOD 2010 is less 15lbs with the same setup!

But yours seems light..........

Dogma is is Heavy for sure........the only way to put in diet is to change your Frame!!!



spas said:


> That weight is odd. I have a 54cm Dogma with the following and it only weighs in at 15.9lbs:
> 
> 54cm Dogma
> Most Talon bar\stem (44cm x 110) with computer mount
> ...


----------



## pharding (Sep 30, 2009)

The dogma is lighter than the prince which has gotten great reviews.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

As per Pinarello's own admission - the weight they are using to compare against the Prince is the "Nude" weight which is basically the raw carbon frame.....


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

My commutting bike weighs in at a sevelt 28 - 30 lbs without the pump, waterbottles or toe clips.

Too heavy is in the eye of the beholder


----------

